# Pouch hold and release full butterfly



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

Here is a video of my pouch hold and release in full buterfly. I wanted to see how it looked for myself. You may find it interesting, if not it is a couple of minutes out of your life you will never get back


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good video, man!
What cut of bands are you using for those 15mm steelies?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for showing us the Can Opener way! How many pounds of pull for do you have for shooting that big ammo? It looks like you have less than 5 pounds of pull by watching...but by the sound of the smack at the catchbox, it has to be much higher.

Keep up the great shooting.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good information there ... thanks!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

M.J said:


> Good video, man!
> What cut of bands are you using for those 15mm steelies?


3/4" to 5/8" 13-1/2" active lenght 67" full draw lenght 15mm steel 14 grams average speed for ten shots is 195 fps 17.315 FPE  THWACK!!!! 

1/2" steel 225 FPS 14.5 FPE

3/8" steel 255 FPS 7.5 FPE

All with the same band set spec out above shot over a real chrony  I though the 3/8" would go faster than it did


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Thanks for showing us the Can Opener way! How many pounds of pull for do you have for shooting that big ammo? It looks like you have less than 5 pounds of pull by watching...but by the sound of the smack at the catchbox, it has to be much higher.
> 
> Keep up the great shooting.
> 
> Todd


Hi Todd,

I posted the shooting spec above. I do not know the pull weight. How are you measuring that??


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey CO ... Have a look at some of these Chinese shooters ... Some of them are using the same hold for butterfly. You are international!!!!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39296-the-2014-annual-final-of-china-slingshot-sport-association/?p=481770

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi Charles,

Yes I saw them. Most of them have there hand turned in or foreward and mine is straight out.  I need to try lighter band set up and smaller ammo for more accuracy but it is so much fun just smashing the target I can not stop!!!!!  But I seriously think I can shoot far more accurate if I would do it with smaller ammo lighter bands. Almost all of the Chinese shooters look to be shooting floating anchor semi butterfly. There has to be a reason.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll never understand it.
I hit nothing when I shoot that way. :iono:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice job Bud! My Butterfly release is similar with the thumb on the bottom and the bent index finger on top. Love the little shop!


----------



## Rolex (Jan 22, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Almost all of the Chinese shooters look to be shooting floating anchor semi butterfly. There has to be a reason.


Good question...


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Rolex said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > Almost all of the Chinese shooters look to be shooting floating anchor semi butterfly. There has to be a reason.
> ...


I think it is obvious that it is one of the most accurate way to shoot.


----------

